# Where were you on Nov. 22, 1963:



## Wry Catcher

I was at school in San Francisco and had just attended a football rally as we were scheduled to play that afternoon at Kezar Stadium to decide who would play for the City AAA Championship game on Thanksgiving morning, when we learned that the President had been shot.

What do you remember?


----------



## Zona

Not much, I was 3 months old.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Zona said:


> Not much, I was 3 months old.



What was your, I was there moment?  The Moon Landing?  Nixon's Resignation?


----------



## Bloodrock44

I was sitting in science class. The principal came over the intercom and announced he had been shot. Moved on to wood shop. Principal came over again and said he had died. They let school out early. Got on the bus and all the girls were crying. Was glued to the TV for the next four days. Saw Oswald get shot.


----------



## Coyote

I was in France, more concerned with beating up my little brother then with what was happening in the larger world...


----------



## BlueGin

Not Born Yet.


----------



## daveman

Zona said:


> Not much, I was 3 months old.



Yeah.  I was 9 months old.


----------



## Mr Natural

Seventh grade Social Studies class, Wisdom Lane Junior High School.


----------



## konradv

6th grade in a Catholic school.  It hit REALLY hard.


----------



## Moonglow

sand box derby.


----------



## Politico

Don't remember.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wry Catcher said:


> I was at school in San Francisco and had just attended a football rally as we were scheduled to play that afternoon at Kezar Stadium to decide who would play for the City AAA Championship game on Thanksgiving morning, when we learned that the President had been shot.
> 
> What do you remember?



I was still in gestation, and getting ready to be born.

Matter of fact, that may have been the date that I was conceived.


----------



## waltky

I was in the 6th grade when one of the lunchroom ladies came in and told our teacher Kennedy had been shot...

... Mr. Hoskins let the walkers go early since the schoolday was about to end anyway...

... so I ran home to tell my Mom who was nappin' with my sister `cause she was home sick from school...

... I ran in and hollered, "Mom - the President's been shot"...

... she turned on the TV but by then he had already died...

... I remember Walter Cronkite chokin' up as he reported on the assassination...

... and I still remember little John-john standing at attention a few days later as the hearse went by...

... was a sad day for America and the end of the hope and change for the era.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I was wherever people are before they're born.


----------



## Bfgrn

When Kennedy was assassinated in 1963, John Kenneth Galbraith wrote that he was relieved that the President had died quickly, fearing the destruction of his wit and intellect as the greater evil.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I was home. We had a half day of school because of parent/teacher conferences. I had just changed and was getting ready to go outside to play football. I was in the kitchen with my left foot up on a chair tying one of my sneakers when I heard "this is a bulletin' on the TV in the living room. 

I paced from room to room looking out the windows looking for my mom to return from my school (lived within walking distance) I ran out front to meet her on the sidewalk. When I told her the President has been shot she began to cry. It was a horrible day. After the lose of my parents and grandparents, it still ranks as the saddest day in my life.

President Kennedy was so personal to all of use who were old enough to remember. His wit and sense of humor were so endearing. He was loved not only by America, but the rest of the world went into mourning.

I read this article a few years ago...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kennedy often said he wanted his epitaph to be "He kept the peace." Even Khrushchev and Castro, Kennedy's toughest foreign adversaries, came to appreciate J.F.K.'s commitment to that goal. The roly-poly Soviet leader, clowning and growling, had thrown the young President off his game when they met at the Vienna summit in 1961. But after weathering storms like the Cuban missile crisis, the two leaders had settled into a mutually respectful quest for détente. When Khrushchev got the news from Dallas in November 1963, he broke down and sobbed in the Kremlin, unable to perform his duties for days. Despite his youth, Kennedy was a "real statesman," Khrushchev later wrote in his memoir, after he was pushed from power less than a year following J.F.K.'s death. If Kennedy had lived, he wrote, the two men could have brought peace to the world.

Read more: Warrior For Peace - The Lessons of J.F.K. - TIME

 "We may laugh again," said Daniel P. Moynihan, then an assistant secretary of labor, "but we'll never be young again."


----------



## rightwinger

I was in second grade and we were at recess. They called us in from the playground to make the announcement.


----------



## Warrior102

Day Kennedy was shot - we were sent home from school. No explanation. Bus dropped us off at home - I walked to the top of the driveway where my Mom was and asked, "Why did they send us home?" She told me the President had been shot. 

Moon Landing - In a swimming pool in Florida. We had taken a family vacation - Mom, Dad - three boys - in a 2-door Rambler American - Connecticut to Fla., Route 1 - no air conditioning (of course). There was a speaker mounted outside at near the swimming pool and the first walk on the moon was airing live.


----------



## editec

Study hall in the auditorium at Easton Area Junior High School.

It was a sunny day and some of us walked home instead of taking the bus.

Our long walk took up through Easton's large graveyard.


----------



## Granny

My roommate and I were getting ready for work - second shift at the FBI fingerprint division in DC.  Heard the announcement on the radio and told my roommate, who didn't believe me until she heard it for herself.  Shocked and stunned.  The next month was heavy duty.  In those days we had to manually calculate the formulas of the prints, go to the appropriate file section, pull prints from the drawers and manually go through every print card within that formula to search for and verify matches.  If we had any kind of print come in from Texas - human, paw, horse or chicken - the thing had to be double and triple checked.

I had been dating this guy who got pulled off the floor for special work at a higher level.  We were having a few "difficulties" at the time and all of a sudden he disappeared off the planet. Not a trace of him to be found anywhere.  It was some years later a documentary or something was on TV and someone made a statement that floored me.  It was then that I realized I had not been dating an FBI co-worker but a CIA implant!


----------



## namvet

study hall in HS. back when they had those small transistor radios


----------



## whitehall

JFK was shot by Lee Oswald. Does anybody still doubt it after all these years?


----------



## namvet

whitehall said:


> JFK was shot by Lee Oswald. Does anybody still doubt it after all these years?



oh for Christ sake man don't start it


----------



## JWBooth

whitehall said:


> JFK was shot by Lee Oswald. Does anybody still doubt it after all these years?


Hey Hey LBJ 
How many presidents did you kill today?


----------



## numan

'
I was in my apartment, getting ready for my university classes, and I heard the news on the radio. 

I walked to the university and found that the classes had been cancelled -- to my annoyance. Talked to some people, trying to piece together details and probable results. One young woman became almost hysterical because we were discussing the matter calmly.  She would have preferred that we act like normal Americans and run around like chickens with their heads cut off.

The other memorable event was 9/11. Watching the television coverage and its contrived brainwashing and propaganda was instructive -- we have advanced so far from Hitler and Stalin in brainwashing the proles and molding the terms of discourse.

.


----------



## Capstone

I like to think I was the sparkle of defiance in the eye of a 15 year old boy who wouldn't meet my mother for another 4 (or so) years.


----------



## PredFan

When President kennedy was shot, I was in the 2nd grade and i remember being torn emotionally because I was happy to be let out of school early but concerned because all of the adults were so upset.


----------



## Mr Natural

I still remember as if was yesterday watching TV the next day (because school was closed) and seeing Jack Ruby shoot Lee Harvey Oswald.


----------



## Coyote

On memorable events - for me, the first truly horrific memorable event was the Challenger disaster.  I worked at NASA at the time and we had a television that we used for video presentations so we crowded around it glued to the footage.  It was surreal - no one could believe it was happening.  I couldn't.

Two other events that I'll never forget were OKC bombing and 9/11 but it was 9/11 that stuck in my mind in every detail - a disbelief as it was unfolding.

A memory timeline defined by disasters.  They leave an impression.


----------



## longknife

I was at the post movie theater in Coleman Barracks just outside of Mannheim, Germany. [Can't even remember the name of the movie]

The lights went on and a senior officer came on stage. I still remember his words - "The president has been assinated." He did not have more details and we learned it from the local AFN radio. Not much later, there were newsreels shown in the theater.

I clearly remember back then that Oswald was not acting alone. I've always thought there was a bigger conspiracy behind it and the government covered it up.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Oral history is fascinating.  In 1966 I was employed PT as a Recreation Director in The City and one day was assigned to work at the Senior Center in Golden Gate Park.  I thought it would be a boring day and it was until I asked one of the seniors if he was in San Francisco for the '06 Earthquake.  For the next several hours I listened to him and others as they related their experience that day 60 years ago.  I wish I'd had a tape recorder.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I was on the grassy knoll. My apology to everyone is overdue. I was a lousey shot. I was actually aiming at the SOB, LBJ.


----------



## KevinWestern

Wry Catcher said:


> I was at school in San Francisco and had just attended a football rally as we were scheduled to play that afternoon at Kezar Stadium to decide who would play for the City AAA Championship game on Thanksgiving morning, when we learned that the President had been shot.
> 
> What do you remember?



My mom and dad were just turning two years old at the time. Me? Perhaps I was here in a different body, but never was skilled at recalling my past lives in detail.


----------



## rightwinger

I was nowhere near the Grassy Knoll.....honest


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I remember that I didn't really understand the weight or importance what I was seeing. We heard about it over the intercom at school and were told the school buses were lined up outside to take us home. 

For the next days, we were glued to our TV and watched every moment. 

My father was very stoic. The only thing I remember him saying about WWII was that he peed in the Rhine. Our mother told us he helped round of German citizens and took them to see the concentration camps but he never talked about that. I remember, in the half light of the TV, watching Kennedy's funeral and seeing there were tears running down his face and being frightened by that. 

I also remember Walter Cronkite when he took of those big dark rimmed glasses and his voice breaking when he said the tine of death. Actually, its likely I remember the gazillion times we've seen that replayed rather than the time he said it. 

I remember the horror of seeing a murder - when Ruby shot Oswald. In those days, we didn't see murders all day, every day, like we do now. People had nightmares after seeing that and I have the feeling that is was a landmark in my own growing up. 

My father died the next year and had a full military funeral with burial in a military graveyard. I remember 21 gun salute that startled me so I almost fell into his grave and a man in a uniform handing the folded flag to my mother. The thing I remember most is the ride in a huge black limo and the strange conversation with family members. But, seeing that my father got the same military honors that our president did made a huge impression on me. 

I saw JFK when he went to the Air Force Academy. My school wasn't far from there and we went on a field trip to hear him speak. I was one row too high to reach his hand when went down the line, shaking hands. I can still see his face from that angle.

It seems every generation has a moment that they identify with. The generation before mine probably knew where they were when they learned Pearl Harbor had been bombed and that we were at war. 

The generation after me will always remember 9/11. I remember that I was on line and went to watch it on TV. When the second plane hit, I typed to a friend that someone had just declared war on the US. 

I had the news on while packing to move cross country when I saw the Challenger explode and the contrails coming down, understanding that no one could live through that. I always felt sad thinking they probably had some time, knowing they were going to die, before they hit the earth. 

Another landmark event I remember is Friendship 7. It toured the country and I remember that it was outside the state capital building in Denver and that you could file past it and actually peek in the port light. 

Interesting thread. Thanks very much.


----------



## Bfgrn

whitehall said:


> JFK was shot by Lee Oswald. Does anybody still doubt it after all these years?



There is plenty of 'doubt'. Unless you believe our government never lies.

Here is a memo from the Dept of Justice to the White House the day after Oswald was silenced.

None of the physical, ballistic or forensic evidence supports a single gunman on the 6th floor of the Texas School Book Depository building, but the government decided 3 days after the assassination of President Kennedy and one day after the killing of Oswald that the official story was Oswald acted alone.


Memo from the Attorney General's office to the White House:

Memo from Nicholas deB. Katzenbach, Deputy Attorney General

November 25, 1963

MEMORANDUM FOR MR. MOYERS

    It is important that all of the facts surrounding President Kennedy's Assassination be made public in a way which will satisfy people in the United States and abroad that all the facts have been told and that a statement to this effect be made now.

    1. The public must be satisfied that Oswald was the assassin; that he did not have confederates who are still at large; and that the evidence was such that he would have been convicted at trial.

    2. Speculation about Oswald's motivation ought to be cut off, and we should have some basis for rebutting thought that this was a Communist conspiracy or (as the Iron Curtain press is saying) a right-wing conspiracy to blame it on the Communists. Unfortunately the facts on Oswald seem about too pat-- too obvious (Marxist, Cuba, Russian wife, etc.). The Dallas police have put out statements on the Communist conspiracy theory, and it was they who were in charge when he was shot and thus silenced.

    3. The matter has been handled thus far with neither dignity nor conviction. Facts have been mixed with rumour and speculation. We can scarcely let the world see us totally in the image of the Dallas police when our President is murdered.

    I think this objective may be satisfied by making public as soon as possible a complete and thorough FBI report on Oswald and the assassination. This may run into the difficulty of pointing to in- consistencies between this report and statements by Dallas police officials. But the reputation of the Bureau is such that it may do the whole job. The only other step would be the appointment of a Presidential Commission of unimpeachable personnel to review and examine the evidence and announce its conclusions. This has both advantages and disadvantages. It think it can await publication of the FBI report and public reaction to it here and abroad.

    I think, however, that a statement that all the facts will be made public property in an orderly and responsible way should be made now. We need something to head off public speculation or Congressional hearings of the wrong sort.

    Nicholas deB. Katzenbach

    Deputy Attorney General


----------



## gipper

whitehall said:


> JFK was shot by Lee Oswald. Does anybody still doubt it after all these years?



Actually I did not think many Americans actually believed that Oswald acted alone.  You really believe the government BS?

Anyone who believes the Warren Commission and that Oswald acted alone, is completely uninformed.  

There a numerous very good books, all well documented, on the assassination that clearly indicate a conspiracy.


----------



## MaryL

I was in First grade, early afternoon, my teacher made the class put their heads on their arms and she turned off the lights for 15 minutes or so. Then she said , THE president is  gone..didnt mean a thing to me.                The thing I noticed most, the trees were turning autumn colors and    the adults were so somber. I remember  were I was, I remember what society was like  in 63.


----------



## numan

Bfgrn said:


> I think, however, that a statement that all the facts will be made public property in an orderly and responsible way should be made now.
> Nicholas deB. Katzenbach
> Deputy Attorney General


Don't hold your breath.

.


----------



## MikeGloster

I was in the USAF and stationed at MacDill AFB in Tampa, Florida.


----------



## Barb

Wry Catcher said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much, I was 3 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your, I was there moment?  The Moon Landing?  Nixon's Resignation?
Click to expand...


I was 11 months old when President Kennedy was shot, but my first clear memory of a major event was the moon landing. We were at camp, and we all went to Uncles camp to watch it on his television. I do remember Martin Luther King's assassination, and the aftermath, but it isn't as clear, because my parents kept us kids away from the news those days. I remember it mostly from snippets of overheard (adult) conversation.


----------



## namvet

I remember that night when they brought Oswald out and the public saw him for the first time. i was thinking this guy looks crazier than a shit house rat


----------



## gipper

namvet said:


> I remember that night when they brought Oswald out and the public saw him for the first time. i was thinking this guy looks crazier than a shit house rat



Agreed...and yet it is totally inconceivable he acted alone, assuming he acted at all.  

If you were accused of killing a president in broad daylight, you might look crazy too.


----------



## namvet

gipper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that night when they brought Oswald out and the public saw him for the first time. i was thinking this guy looks crazier than a shit house rat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed...and yet it is totally inconceivable he acted alone, assuming he acted at all.
> 
> If you were accused of killing a president in broad daylight, you might look crazy too.
Click to expand...


the Dallas PD screwed the pooch by letting Ruby murder him. so we'll never know. had he stood trial that would have been something to see.


----------



## gipper

namvet said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that night when they brought Oswald out and the public saw him for the first time. i was thinking this guy looks crazier than a shit house rat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed...and yet it is totally inconceivable he acted alone, assuming he acted at all.
> 
> If you were accused of killing a president in broad daylight, you might look crazy too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Dallas PD screwed the pooch by letting Ruby murder him. so we'll never know. had he stood trial that would have been something to see.
Click to expand...


I don't believe the Dallas PD allowed Ruby to take out Oswald, by incompetence.  I suspect a higher power had something to do with it.  

It is incomprehensible that the Dallas PD (and Federal agents who must have also been present) would allow Ruby to walk into the building unmolested, and shoot the man who they claimed had murdered a president, all on national TV.  It was planned.


----------



## namvet

gipper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed...and yet it is totally inconceivable he acted alone, assuming he acted at all.
> 
> If you were accused of killing a president in broad daylight, you might look crazy too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Dallas PD screwed the pooch by letting Ruby murder him. so we'll never know. had he stood trial that would have been something to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe the Dallas PD allowed Ruby to take out Oswald, by incompetence.  I suspect a higher power had something to do with it.
> 
> It is incomprehensible that the Dallas PD (and Federal agents who must have also been present) would allow Ruby to walk into the building unmolested, and shoot the man who they claimed had murdered a president, all on national TV.  It was planned.
Click to expand...


Ruby was in tight with the PD long before the shooting. lots a connections there. so they gave him a free pass to come and go. and they spent a lot of time in his bar.


----------



## gipper

namvet said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Dallas PD screwed the pooch by letting Ruby murder him. so we'll never know. had he stood trial that would have been something to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe the Dallas PD allowed Ruby to take out Oswald, by incompetence.  I suspect a higher power had something to do with it.
> 
> It is incomprehensible that the Dallas PD (and Federal agents who must have also been present) would allow Ruby to walk into the building unmolested, and shoot the man who they claimed had murdered a president, all on national TV.  It was planned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruby was in tight with the PD long before the shooting. lots a connections there. so they gave him a free pass to come and go. and they spent a lot of time in his bar.
Click to expand...


Yes that is correct.  But to think they would allow Ruby access, on the day Oswald is transferred, is absurd.  Do you really think security was that lax?  

A president is murdered in broad daylight and his suspected assassin is murdered in the policy department on national TV.  I find it most difficult to accept that the Dallas PD was that incompetent.   

When you consider the numerous inconsistencies related to the JFK assassination, it is hard to believe Oswald's murder was NOT part of a conspiracy and cover-up.


----------



## namvet

gipper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe the Dallas PD allowed Ruby to take out Oswald, by incompetence.  I suspect a higher power had something to do with it.
> 
> It is incomprehensible that the Dallas PD (and Federal agents who must have also been present) would allow Ruby to walk into the building unmolested, and shoot the man who they claimed had murdered a president, all on national TV.  It was planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby was in tight with the PD long before the shooting. lots a connections there. so they gave him a free pass to come and go. and they spent a lot of time in his bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is correct.  But to think they would allow Ruby access, on the day Oswald is transferred, is absurd.  Do you really think security was that lax?
> 
> A president is murdered in broad daylight and his suspected assassin is murdered in the policy department on national TV.  I find it most difficult to accept that the Dallas PD was that incompetent.
> 
> When you consider the numerous inconsistencies related to the JFK assassination, it is hard to believe Oswald's murder was NOT part of a conspiracy and cover-up.
Click to expand...


 conspiracy. I think we have a forum for this??? they did allow Oswald to walk out of the building scott free. yes. that's lax


----------



## Esmeralda

Wry Catcher said:


> I was at school in San Francisco and had just attended a football rally as we were scheduled to play that afternoon at Kezar Stadium to decide who would play for the City AAA Championship game on Thanksgiving morning, when we learned that the President had been shot.
> 
> What do you remember?



I was in school.  I was 12.  I think it was 6th grade.  I remember some of the kids crying.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I was in class right after lunch.

The girls started crying when the announcement came over the PA that the president has been shot.


----------



## Esmeralda

In my class, I remember boys and girls crying, one boy's face stands out in my memory because he was crying so much. Our teacher that year was the only black teacher in the school; I think the first black teacher our school had ever had. She was from a well to do family and lived in the hills that rose above our working class neighborhood. She was a very good teacher and very much a lady. She'd been listed in Jet Magazine as one of the best dressed black women in the country. She's the one who told us about the assassination. A few days later she gave us an assignment to write a sympathy letter to Mrs. Kennedy. Then she chose one to send to the White House. It was mine she chose and I was quite proud of that. I remember watching the news about the shooting, Oswald, and the funeral for days on our black and white television. 

During the moon landing, our family had spent the day at the beach, an hour's drive from home. I remember sitting in the back seat with my brother and listening to it on the radio. It was evening and dark outside


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe the Dallas PD allowed Ruby to take out Oswald, by incompetence.  I suspect a higher power had something to do with it.
> 
> It is incomprehensible that the Dallas PD (and Federal agents who must have also been present) would allow Ruby to walk into the building unmolested, and shoot the man who they claimed had murdered a president, all on national TV.  It was planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby was in tight with the PD long before the shooting. lots a connections there. so they gave him a free pass to come and go. and they spent a lot of time in his bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is correct.  But to think they would allow Ruby access, on the day Oswald is transferred, is absurd.  Do you really think security was that lax?
> 
> A president is murdered in broad daylight and his suspected assassin is murdered in the policy department on national TV.  I find it most difficult to accept that the Dallas PD was that incompetent.
> 
> When you consider the numerous inconsistencies related to the JFK assassination, it is hard to believe Oswald's murder was NOT part of a conspiracy and cover-up.
Click to expand...


Gipper you are wasting your time.this kid is just that,a kid who is here to troll.a kid who lives in a fantasyworld he served in nam.

Nam veterans  understand that they were lied to about the vietnam war,that Johnson insitgated the war and esculated it with the phony gulf of tonkin incident.

You spell it out to him that even Robert Mcnamara as well as the commander of that ship have even said that they were never fired on and he just trolls evading those facts.

Just look at this thread,and how evades facts and evidence for yourself.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-70-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk.html

Yeah good point on the transfer of Ruby.Only and idiot retard would still believe it all these years that Oswald was the lone assassin.

yeah your right he was tight with the dallas pd.alrright.there were many  people that came forward and told independent investigaters in the weeks and months after the assassination,that they saw ruby and oswald together at resteraunts,bars,and other locations prior to the assassination.

Like you said,he was so connected to the DPD who was so corrupt back then,they allowed his corruption to run afoot in dallas and turned a bline eye to it.for those favors,Ruby allowed them free girls every night at his club he ran.

ther thing that proves that it wasnt just imcompetence  by the police is that nobody got fired for their imcompetence that day for allowing Ruby to get through there and waltz right on in with no problems.there should have been multiple firings that day but there were none.you screw up at your job,you get fired,period. same with the secret service,nobody got fired for their alleged incompetence.

when I first got obsessed with this case back in the mid 80's,i read everybook i get could my hands on.I was talking to people who were around back then who were adults at the time and many of them told me they didnt believe a word of the warren commissions version from day one because they also told me they thought it was way too conveinet and way too easy for Ruby to have just waltzed right in there with no problems and shoot oswald like he did.only an idiot would believe he could have got past the police like that with no problem and no conspiracy by them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whitehall said:


> JFK was shot by Lee Oswald. Does anybody still doubt it after all these years?



there you go trolling as always.


Hey Hey LBJ 
How many presidents did you kill today? 
__________________
Dont forget his pal Nixon as well.

Many people knew Lbj was involved as early as back then the fact that it happened in his homestate of texas.im not so sure the assassination would have worked had it been anywhere other than Texas where the cops were in Lbj's pocket.


 was in my apartment, getting ready for my university classes, and I heard the news on the radio. 

I walked to the university and found that the classes had been cancelled -- to my annoyance. Talked to some people, trying to piece together details and probable results. One young woman became almost hysterical because we were discussing the matter calmly. She would have preferred that we act like normal Americans and run around like chickens with their heads cut off.

The other memorable event was 9/11. Watching the television coverage and its contrived brainwashing and propaganda was instructive -- we have advanced so far from Hitler and Stalin in brainwashing the proles and molding the terms of discourse.

. 
yeah because of the lies of the jfk assassination,i learned after that,not to listen to what the mainstream-err lamestream media says,cause they are controled by the CIA,so I had my suspecions they were behind 9/11 as well which has been proven to be the case.


----------



## Zona

gipper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe the Dallas PD allowed Ruby to take out Oswald, by incompetence.  I suspect a higher power had something to do with it.
> 
> It is incomprehensible that the Dallas PD (and Federal agents who must have also been present) would allow Ruby to walk into the building unmolested, and shoot the man who they claimed had murdered a president, all on national TV.  It was planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby was in tight with the PD long before the shooting. lots a connections there. so they gave him a free pass to come and go. and they spent a lot of time in his bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that is correct.  But to think they would allow Ruby access, on the day Oswald is transferred, is absurd.  Do you really think security was that lax?
> 
> A president is murdered in broad daylight and his suspected assassin is murdered in the policy department on national TV.  I find it most difficult to accept that the Dallas PD was that incompetent.
> 
> When you consider the numerous inconsistencies related to the JFK assassination, it is hard to believe Oswald's murder was NOT part of a conspiracy and cover-up.
Click to expand...

It was Texas...I mean...everyone has a gun there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was shot by Lee Oswald. Does anybody still doubt it after all these years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I did not think many Americans actually believed that Oswald acted alone.  You really believe the government BS?
> 
> Anyone who believes the Warren Commission and that Oswald acted alone, is completely uninformed.
> 
> There a numerous very good books, all well documented, on the assassination that clearly indicate a conspiracy.
Click to expand...




Careful,you will override   and fry the brains of namkid and whitehall  with way too much of this logic and common sense you are using.
you're making way too much sense for them to comprehend.yeah there are several documentaries out there that prove the official version is b.s

one of them is the really good one that they used to air on the history channel called The Men Wh Killed Kennedy.excellent documentary everybody here should view.


----------



## namvet

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby was in tight with the PD long before the shooting. lots a connections there. so they gave him a free pass to come and go. and they spent a lot of time in his bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is correct.  But to think they would allow Ruby access, on the day Oswald is transferred, is absurd.  Do you really think security was that lax?
> 
> A president is murdered in broad daylight and his suspected assassin is murdered in the policy department on national TV.  I find it most difficult to accept that the Dallas PD was that incompetent.
> 
> When you consider the numerous inconsistencies related to the JFK assassination, it is hard to believe Oswald's murder was NOT part of a conspiracy and cover-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gipper you are wasting your time.this kid is just that,a kid who is here to troll.a kid who lives in a fantasyworld he served in nam.
> 
> Nam veterans  understand that they were lied to about the vietnam war,that Johnson insitgated the war and esculated it with the phony gulf of tonkin incident.
> 
> You spell it out to him that even Robert Mcnamara as well as the commander of that ship have even said that they were never fired on and he just trolls evading those facts.
> 
> Just look at this thread,and how evades facts and evidence for yourself.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-70-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk.html
> 
> Yeah good point on the transfer of Ruby.Only and idiot retard would still believe it all these years that Oswald was the lone assassin.
> 
> yeah your right he was tight with the dallas pd.alrright.there were many  people that came forward and told independent investigaters in the weeks and months after the assassination,that they saw ruby and oswald together at resteraunts,bars,and other locations prior to the assassination.
> 
> Like you said,he was so connected to the DPD who was so corrupt back then,they allowed his corruption to run afoot in dallas and turned a bline eye to it.for those favors,Ruby allowed them free girls every night at his club he ran.
> 
> ther thing that proves that it wasnt just imcompetence  by the police is that nobody got fired for their imcompetence that day for allowing Ruby to get through there and waltz right on in with no problems.there should have been multiple firings that day but there were none.you screw up at your job,you get fired,period. same with the secret service,nobody got fired for their alleged incompetence.
> 
> when I first got obsessed with this case back in the mid 80's,i read everybook i get could my hands on.I was talking to people who were around back then who were adults at the time and many of them told me they didnt believe a word of the warren commissions version from day one because they also told me they thought it was way too conveinet and way too easy for Ruby to have just waltzed right in there with no problems and shoot oswald like he did.only an idiot would believe he could have got past the police like that with no problem and no conspiracy by them.
Click to expand...


well well. if its not town crier. and the forum liar. still reading Pinocchio ??? you even look like it. 

meet 9/11 inside job forum. or as i call him hose nose






what a pussy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## namvet

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



yeah it was you. and you shit your diapers to. now what???  mommy mommy mommy help I poopied  !!!!


----------



## Billo_Really

I was in 2nd grade at St. Cornelius elementary school when the Mother Superior walked in and said,_* "The President has been shot!"*_


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



after my last post, at 4:41 pm today  someone farted in here again.


----------



## namvet

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after my last post, at 4:41 pm today  someone farted in here again.
Click to expand...


yes you did


----------



## Bfgrn

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after my last post, at 4:41 pm today  someone farted in here again.
Click to expand...


This is not a who killed Kennedy thread...beat it!


----------



## Octarine

My Dad came to collect me from a music lesson. It was Friday evening and he said " President Kennedy has been shot" I remember the Autumn leaves on the pavement which was wet and shiney in the street light.

My daughters friend had come to play on the day of the Challenger disaster. Her dad was a USAF pilot. She turned to me and asked : "Is it meant to do that?"

Early afternoon 9/11 and people came in to my place of work saying that a plane had flown into a tower in New York. When I got home it was on TV and I remember thinking that if the events were part of a film then people would say it was too unbelievable to be real.


----------



## Gracie

I was in 5th grade...or 6th. Don't remember. But I DO remember that dark classroom and our teacher being called out of the room...then she coming back in, crying. All of us were shocked. Teacher was crying! Then she said "President Kennedy has been shot and is dead" and quietly sniffled into her hankerchief. I was confused, but sad. Then we were all dismissed and sent home.


----------



## MeBelle

Wry Catcher said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much, I was 3 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your, I was there moment?  The Moon Landing?  Nixon's Resignation?
Click to expand...


The Challenger disaster was my first.

The day was clear, the sky was blue. 
Looking up toward that beautiful sky it was almost impossible to believe what had happened.

The next one, for me, was the bombing of the USS Cole.
Living in VA Beach and working @ Oceana...it seemed too surreal in the immediate days that followed.


----------



## Sarah G

Coyote said:


> On memorable events - for me, the first truly horrific memorable event was the Challenger disaster.  I worked at NASA at the time and we had a television that we used for video presentations so we crowded around it glued to the footage.  It was surreal - no one could believe it was happening.  I couldn't.
> 
> Two other events that I'll never forget were OKC bombing and 9/11 but it was 9/11 that stuck in my mind in every detail - a disbelief as it was unfolding.
> 
> A memory timeline defined by disasters.  They leave an impression.



I remember that, I was at work and they announced it.  Soon after that, we had a small earthquake which was unusual here in Ohio.  

I was at work when the jury came back with a verdict on OJ, they put it on the intercom and we all got to hear it happening.  Everyone was so upset about that.

I was at work again on 911.  We worked in the offices above a Pharmacy and they had a small TV going.  We were walking downstairs every so often so we got to see just about everything.  Driving home, everything was closed, malls, everything.  Strange and terrible day.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Oral history puts events of the past into personal frames of reference and makes them more poignant and less abstract to those too young or not born at the time of their occurrence.  Much thanks to those who added personal experience to events which impacted all of us.

I remember attending a rally at the SF Civic Auditorium in June, 1968, seeing and hearing Bobby Kennedy hours before he was shot.  The auditorium was packed and as he came down the center aisle, the crowd was chanting "Bobby, Bobby, Bobby ...".

He spoke only briefly but the one remark which remains burned in my brain was his comment that the greatest risk to third major war was in the Middle East.  Might his election have changed the world we live in today?


----------



## Bfgrn

I remember these images as if it were yesterday. It was the first live images that day. Air Force One departed Dallas' Love Field at 2:47PM and landed at Edwards AFB at 5PM.

As that beautiful aircraft rolled to a stop, instead of placing stairs up to the door behind the cockpit they rolled a freight collector up to the rear door of AF1. Jackie looked so sad and hurt. You could see the pain on the faces of the First Lady, Robert, Dave Powers and the President's entourage. Jackie was still wearing the pink dress with the President's blood stains.






















When Kennedy was assassinated in 1963, John Kenneth Galbraith wrote that he was relieved that the President had died quickly, fearing the destruction of his wit and intellect as the greater evil.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bfgrn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after my last post, at 4:41 pm today  someone farted in here again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not a who killed Kennedy thread...beat it!
Click to expand...


you might tell that as well to whitehall who started it all.remember this lie of his he posted below you replied to?

JFK was shot by Lee Oswald. Does anybody still doubt it after all these years?

I didnt start it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Funny that Bushwacker sr,Dick Nixon,and E Howard Hunt,a CIA operative who ran covert operations for the CIA for Nixon while he was vice president under Eisenhower and arrested in the watergate burglury were the ONLY ones alive back then who could not remember where they were changing their stories many times over the years.


everybody alive even children remembered where they were that day but these 3 men did not.


----------



## gipper

9/11 inside job said:


> Funny that Bushwacker sr,Dick Nixon,and E Howard Hunt,a CIA operative who ran covert operations for the CIA for Nixon while he was vice president under Eisenhower and arrested in the watergate burglury were the ONLY ones alive back then who could not remember where they were changing their stories many times over the years.
> 
> 
> everybody alive even children remembered where they were that day but these 3 men did not.



This from an author of a book about HW and his questionable involvement in the JFK murder.

It is appalling to think that a future president, as well as many high level American government officials, have shady ties to the JFK killing.  This is why so many Americans refuse to accept or believe that a coup de'tat was perpetrated on that fateful day.



> Somewhere in Texas
> 
> George H. W. Bush may be one of the few Americans of his generation who cannot recall exactly where he was when John F. Kennedy was shot in Dallas on November 22, 1963.
> 
> At times he has said that he was somewhere in Texas. Bush was indeed somewhere in Texas. And he had every reason to remember. At the time Bush was the thirty-nine-year-old chairman of the Harris County (Houston) Republican Party and an outspoken critic of the president. He was also actively campaigning for a seat in the U.S. Senate at exactly the time Kennedy was assassinated right in Bushs own state. The story behind Bushs apparent evasiveness is complicated. Yet it is crucial to an understanding not just of the Bush family, but also of a tragic chapter in the nations history.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Another Memory Lapse
> 
> Jack Kennedys death in Dallas on November 22, 1963, was one of the most tragically memorable moments in the lives of those who lived through it. So Poppy Bushs inability or unwillingness to say where he was on that day is extremely odd, to say the least.
> 
> Bush and The JFK Hit, Part 3: Where was Poppy November 22, 1963? - WhoWhatWhy


----------



## namvet

gipper said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that Bushwacker sr,Dick Nixon,and E Howard Hunt,a CIA operative who ran covert operations for the CIA for Nixon while he was vice president under Eisenhower and arrested in the watergate burglury were the ONLY ones alive back then who could not remember where they were changing their stories many times over the years.
> 
> 
> everybody alive even children remembered where they were that day but these 3 men did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from an author of a book about HW and his questionable involvement in the JFK murder.
> 
> It is appalling to think that a future president, as well as many high level American government officials, have shady ties to the JFK killing.  This is why so many Americans refuse to accept or believe that a coup de'tat was perpetrated on that fateful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in Texas
> 
> George H. W. Bush may be one of the few Americans of his generation who cannot recall exactly where he was when John F. Kennedy was shot in Dallas on November 22, 1963.
> 
> At times he has said that he was somewhere in Texas. Bush was indeed somewhere in Texas. And he had every reason to remember. At the time Bush was the thirty-nine-year-old chairman of the Harris County (Houston) Republican Party and an outspoken critic of the president. He was also actively campaigning for a seat in the U.S. Senate at exactly the time Kennedy was assassinated right in Bushs own state. The story behind Bushs apparent evasiveness is complicated. Yet it is crucial to an understanding not just of the Bush family, but also of a tragic chapter in the nations history.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Another Memory Lapse
> 
> Jack Kennedys death in Dallas on November 22, 1963, was one of the most tragically memorable moments in the lives of those who lived through it. So Poppy Bushs inability or unwillingness to say where he was on that day is extremely odd, to say the least.
> 
> Bush and The JFK Hit, Part 3: Where was Poppy November 22, 1963? - WhoWhatWhy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I reported this and asked it be sent to conspiracy forum


----------



## namvet

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> after my last post, at 4:41 pm today  someone farted in here again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a who killed Kennedy thread...beat it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you might tell that as well to whitehall who started it all.remember this lie of his he posted below you replied to?
> 
> JFK was shot by Lee Oswald. Does anybody still doubt it after all these years?
> 
> I didnt start it.
Click to expand...


ill finish it. you've been reported !!!


----------



## gipper

namvet said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that Bushwacker sr,Dick Nixon,and E Howard Hunt,a CIA operative who ran covert operations for the CIA for Nixon while he was vice president under Eisenhower and arrested in the watergate burglury were the ONLY ones alive back then who could not remember where they were changing their stories many times over the years.
> 
> 
> everybody alive even children remembered where they were that day but these 3 men did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from an author of a book about HW and his questionable involvement in the JFK murder.
> 
> It is appalling to think that a future president, as well as many high level American government officials, have shady ties to the JFK killing.  This is why so many Americans refuse to accept or believe that a coup de'tat was perpetrated on that fateful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in Texas
> 
> George H. W. Bush may be one of the few Americans of his generation who cannot recall exactly where he was when John F. Kennedy was shot in Dallas on November 22, 1963.
> 
> At times he has said that he was somewhere in Texas. Bush was indeed somewhere in Texas. And he had every reason to remember. At the time Bush was the thirty-nine-year-old chairman of the Harris County (Houston) Republican Party and an outspoken critic of the president. He was also actively campaigning for a seat in the U.S. Senate at exactly the time Kennedy was assassinated right in Bushs own state. The story behind Bushs apparent evasiveness is complicated. Yet it is crucial to an understanding not just of the Bush family, but also of a tragic chapter in the nations history.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Another Memory Lapse
> 
> Jack Kennedys death in Dallas on November 22, 1963, was one of the most tragically memorable moments in the lives of those who lived through it. So Poppy Bushs inability or unwillingness to say where he was on that day is extremely odd, to say the least.
> 
> Bush and The JFK Hit, Part 3: Where was Poppy November 22, 1963? - WhoWhatWhy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I reported this and asked it be sent to conspiracy forum
Click to expand...


So, it is safe to conclude that you think anyone who believes the JFK assassination did NOT occur the way our government has claimed, is a conspiracy theorist?

Poll: Belief in JFK conspiracy slipping slightly


----------



## namvet

gipper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> This from an author of a book about HW and his questionable involvement in the JFK murder.
> 
> It is appalling to think that a future president, as well as many high level American government officials, have shady ties to the JFK killing.  This is why so many Americans refuse to accept or believe that a coup de'tat was perpetrated on that fateful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reported this and asked it be sent to conspiracy forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it is safe to conclude that you think anyone who believes the JFK assassination did NOT occur the way our government has claimed, is a conspiracy theorist?
> 
> Poll: Belief in JFK conspiracy slipping slightly
Click to expand...


what the title of this post ??? and BTY i said nothing bad about you. just put it where it belongs. not here


----------



## gipper

namvet said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reported this and asked it be sent to conspiracy forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is safe to conclude that you think anyone who believes the JFK assassination did NOT occur the way our government has claimed, is a conspiracy theorist?
> 
> Poll: Belief in JFK conspiracy slipping slightly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what the title of this post ??? and BTY i said nothing bad about you. just put it where it belongs. not here
Click to expand...


It would not be the first time a thread got hijacked and won't be the last.  It is the nature of things...and you and I are both guilty of it in this thread.


----------



## namvet

gipper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is safe to conclude that you think anyone who believes the JFK assassination did NOT occur the way our government has claimed, is a conspiracy theorist?
> 
> Poll: Belief in JFK conspiracy slipping slightly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the title of this post ??? and BTY i said nothing bad about you. just put it where it belongs. not here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would not be the first time a thread got hijacked and won't be the last.  It is the nature of things...and you and I are both guilty of it in this thread.
Click to expand...


well at least i can opt out. im finished here


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.

sorry,with namkid,i just couldnt resist.lol.


----------



## Foxfyre

Married young and we had kids right away--I was eight months pregnant with my daughter but at my desk where I worked for a small oil company in Farmington NM at the time.  It was just before lunch in New Mexico and we were discussing ordering take out when one of my coworkers received a phone call and announced to the rest of us that the President had been shot.  At that time nobody knew it was a fatal shot.

The boss did not complain when we all turned on transister radios then and by 3 p.m. when it was obvious not a lot of work was going to be done, he let us go home early and subsequently closed down on Monday too.  The whole weekend we were all glued to our television sets to what the incredible unfolding drama of a state funeral that topped all others culminating on Monday when the President was finally laid to rest.  And intermittently of course we received news accounts of the investigation, the conspiracy theories that were already developing, watched Ruby shoot Oswald, etc.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it is safe to conclude that you think anyone who believes the JFK assassination did NOT occur the way our government has claimed, is a conspiracy theorist?
> 
> Poll: Belief in JFK conspiracy slipping slightly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the title of this post ??? and BTY i said nothing bad about you. just put it where it belongs. not here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would not be the first time a thread got hijacked and won't be the last.  It is the nature of things...and you and I are both guilty of it in this thread.
Click to expand...


thats why I suggest to  go on over to this thread here and post there about it.
cause your right,this thread below in this link is where it belongs,not here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-70-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk.html


----------



## Barb

And here's little John Jr., another one gone too soon.


----------



## Sunshine

I was in Biology class in high school.  The teacher had sent a student to the office for something, don't remember what.  He came back in and announced, 'Kennedy's been shot.'  Someone in the class said, 'War!'   I guess in those days we were so insulated here we didn't realize that the US was already at war.

When I got home, I found my mother in front of the TV crying.


----------



## eagle7_31

4th grade class in Louisville, KY, they sent us home early.


----------



## Spiderman

Not born yet.

Quite frankly I'm kind of sick of the whole JFK obsession.

It was 50 years ago get over it already.


----------



## gipper

Spiderman said:


> Not born yet.
> 
> Quite frankly I'm kind of sick of the whole JFK obsession.
> 
> It was 50 years ago get over it already.



So...one of the most horrendous events in American history, with conspiracy written all over it, should now be ignored because it happened over 50 years ago.

Do you fail to recognize how absurd that opinion is?


----------



## Sunshine

I had a good friend who died in a car train wreck on November 22, 1967.  That was kind of creepy because the Ouija Board had predicted it.


----------



## Sunshine

gipper said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not born yet.
> 
> Quite frankly I'm kind of sick of the whole JFK obsession.
> 
> It was 50 years ago get over it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...one of the most horrendous events in American history, with conspiracy written all over it, should now be ignored because it happened over 50 years ago.
> 
> Do you fail to recognize how absurd that opinion is?
Click to expand...


I agree.  The same forces if not the same people are at work today.


----------



## Spiderman

gipper said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not born yet.
> 
> Quite frankly I'm kind of sick of the whole JFK obsession.
> 
> It was 50 years ago get over it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...one of the most horrendous events in American history, with conspiracy written all over it, should now be ignored because it happened over 50 years ago.
> 
> Do you fail to recognize how absurd that opinion is?
Click to expand...


Where did I say it should be ignored?  

Do you fail to recognize how absurd your assumption is


----------



## gipper

Spiderman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not born yet.
> 
> Quite frankly I'm kind of sick of the whole JFK obsession.
> 
> It was 50 years ago get over it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...one of the most horrendous events in American history, with conspiracy written all over it, should now be ignored because it happened over 50 years ago.
> 
> Do you fail to recognize how absurd that opinion is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say it should be ignored?
> 
> Do you fail to recognize how absurd your assumption is
Click to expand...


Okay...than how would you describe the words you posted?

How about this?  Since it happened 50 years ago, we should accept it and move on.  Does that sum up your opinion?  Americans should just shut up about the assassination and accept it.  Right? 

Should I have replaced IGNORE with disregard, avoid, overlook, disdain, forget...do those words work for you???...but then, you have a problem since all those words are synonyms of IGNORE.


----------



## Spiderman

gipper said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...one of the most horrendous events in American history, with conspiracy written all over it, should now be ignored because it happened over 50 years ago.
> 
> Do you fail to recognize how absurd that opinion is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it should be ignored?
> 
> Do you fail to recognize how absurd your assumption is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay...than how would you describe the words you posted?
> 
> How about this?  Since it happened 50 years ago, we should accept it and move on.  Does that sum up your opinion?  Americans should just shut up about the assassination and accept it.  Right?
Click to expand...


You kind of have to accept it since it already happened and there is absolutely nothing you can do about it.



> Should I have replaced IGNORE with disregard, avoid, overlook, disdain, forget...do those words work for you???...but then, you have a problem since all those words are synonyms of IGNORE.



I said move on.

People who can't move on after a tragedy are doomed to live in the past.

It really doesn't matter what conspiracy you obsess over the simple fact is that you will never ever be able to prove it.  But hey if you want to live your life obsessing over the death of one man over 50 years ago be my guest.

Personally I have better things to do.


----------



## Bfgrn

Spiderman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it should be ignored?
> 
> Do you fail to recognize how absurd your assumption is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...than how would you describe the words you posted?
> 
> How about this?  Since it happened 50 years ago, we should accept it and move on.  Does that sum up your opinion?  Americans should just shut up about the assassination and accept it.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You kind of have to accept it since it already happened and there is absolutely nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I have replaced IGNORE with disregard, avoid, overlook, disdain, forget...do those words work for you???...but then, you have a problem since all those words are synonyms of IGNORE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said move on.
> 
> People who can't move on after a tragedy are doomed to live in the past.
> 
> It really doesn't matter what conspiracy you obsess over the simple fact is that you will never ever be able to prove it.  But hey if you want to live your life obsessing over the death of one man over 50 years ago be my guest.
> 
> *Personally I have better things to do.*
Click to expand...


Then why don't you go do them and move on...


----------



## Spiderman

Bfgrn said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...than how would you describe the words you posted?
> 
> How about this?  Since it happened 50 years ago, we should accept it and move on.  Does that sum up your opinion?  Americans should just shut up about the assassination and accept it.  Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You kind of have to accept it since it already happened and there is absolutely nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I have replaced IGNORE with disregard, avoid, overlook, disdain, forget...do those words work for you???...but then, you have a problem since all those words are synonyms of IGNORE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said move on.
> 
> People who can't move on after a tragedy are doomed to live in the past.
> 
> It really doesn't matter what conspiracy you obsess over the simple fact is that you will never ever be able to prove it.  But hey if you want to live your life obsessing over the death of one man over 50 years ago be my guest.
> 
> *Personally I have better things to do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why don't you go do them and move on...
Click to expand...


I'm not the one obsessing over the death of a guy 50 years ago.

How come you aren't so worked up about Lincoln's Garfield's or McKinley's assassinations?

Was it because you weren't born then?

Now do you see my point?

Move on people.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunshine said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not born yet.
> 
> Quite frankly I'm kind of sick of the whole JFK obsession.
> 
> It was 50 years ago get over it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...one of the most horrendous events in American history, with conspiracy written all over it, should now be ignored because it happened over 50 years ago.
> 
> Do you fail to recognize how absurd that opinion is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  The same forces if not the same people are at work today.
Click to expand...


as do I.so very true.His assassination altered the course of the country forever.our right to freely elect our own people was taken away from us that day.He was our last REAL president we had.Not a puppet for the elite.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Spiderman said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kind of have to accept it since it already happened and there is absolutely nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I said move on.
> 
> People who can't move on after a tragedy are doomed to live in the past.
> 
> It really doesn't matter what conspiracy you obsess over the simple fact is that you will never ever be able to prove it.  But hey if you want to live your life obsessing over the death of one man over 50 years ago be my guest.
> 
> *Personally I have better things to do.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't you go do them and move on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one obsessing over the death of a guy 50 years ago.
> 
> How come you aren't so worked up about Lincoln's Garfield's or McKinley's assassinations?
> 
> Was it because you weren't born then?
> 
> Now do you see my point?
> 
> Move on people.
Click to expand...


Move on? so you're content in just accepting it that everything you were taught in american history classes  including Lincoln,Garfield,and Mckinleys assassinations that you were lied to about them your whole life on top of everything else you were taught on out corrupt school system on who killed them and why,that we should just accept it and forget about it all and move on? accept it that we live in a police state where the government can murder anybody they want to anytime whenever they want to?

Thank god people like Jim Garrison and others out there dont have this ignorant attitude that you have that everybody should just forget about it and move on. 

Also the difference in those assassinations and JFK's is with JFK, many people who came forward and gave versions different than the governments were lucky to escape with just being harrased for many years by authoritys,many not being so lucky getting murdered having their deaths disguised as suicides,car crashes,drug overdoeses,ect ect. 

To just forget about it all is spitting on those people that were there that day courgeous enough to stand up to the government and speak out and tell the truth what they saw putting their lives at risk in doing so.

To just accept it and move on and act like it never happened  and not at LEAST talk to others about it sharing ideas on what they think can be done about it,learning from each other,you might as well be dead.

People like Jim Garrison,Mark Lane and the witnesses in dealy plaza like Jean hill that came forward and put their lives on the line and fought for the truth are heros of mine.we owe it to those people to keep on talking about it and not let it die even if it is true that we cant do anything about it which I dont belive to be true.

80% of americans no longer accept the lies of the warren commission anymore that oswald was the lone assassin.that was even on a PBS special a couple years ago where they even admitted that.


----------



## Spiderman

9/11 inside job said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't you go do them and move on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one obsessing over the death of a guy 50 years ago.
> 
> How come you aren't so worked up about Lincoln's Garfield's or McKinley's assassinations?
> 
> Was it because you weren't born then?
> 
> Now do you see my point?
> 
> Move on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Move on? so you're content in just accepting it that everything you were taught in american history classes  including Lincoln,Garfield,and Mckinleys assassinations that you were lied to about them your whole life on top of everything else you were taught on out corrupt school system on who killed them and why,that we should just accept it and forget about it all and move on? accept it that we live in a police state where the government can murder anybody they want to anytime whenever they want to?
Click to expand...


OK so tell me how are you going to prove any of your conspiracies and how much of your life are you willing to waste doing so?

And I know that what is taught in US history isn't the whole truth but I really don't give a shit because  the things that aren't true are irrelevant to my life right now.

JFK getting shot has not altered the course of my life. 

I see the government overstepping its bounds but that has nothing to do with JFK and everything to do with a complacent populace.

And really is there anything we can do about that?  Not really since the ignorant outnumber those that see what's happening.

I choose to live my life concerned with the things I can control not consumed by conspiracy theories and government plots.





> Thank god people like Jim Garrison and others out there dont have this ignorant attitude that you have that everybody should just forget about it and move on.



Where did I once say forget about anything?


Believe me I am no fan of government never have been never will be.  But as I said JFK getting killed had no impact on my life I don't really care about him at all.

I do know he lied to the public about his health, that he came to power because of his father's criminal enterprise so he wasn't some saint and savior he was just a man.


----------



## Foxfyre

Spiderman said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one obsessing over the death of a guy 50 years ago.
> 
> How come you aren't so worked up about Lincoln's Garfield's or McKinley's assassinations?
> 
> Was it because you weren't born then?
> 
> Now do you see my point?
> 
> Move on people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move on? so you're content in just accepting it that everything you were taught in american history classes  including Lincoln,Garfield,and Mckinleys assassinations that you were lied to about them your whole life on top of everything else you were taught on out corrupt school system on who killed them and why,that we should just accept it and forget about it all and move on? accept it that we live in a police state where the government can murder anybody they want to anytime whenever they want to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK so tell me how are you going to prove any of your conspiracies and how much of your life are you willing to waste doing so?
> 
> And I know that what is taught in US history isn't the whole truth but I really don't give a shit because  the things that aren't true are irrelevant to my life right now.
> 
> JFK getting shot has not altered the course of my life.
> 
> I see the government overstepping its bounds but that has nothing to do with JFK and everything to do with a complacent populace.
> 
> And really is there anything we can do about that?  Not really since the ignorant outnumber those that see what's happening.
> 
> I choose to live my life concerned with the things I can control not consumed by conspiracy theories and government plots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god people like Jim Garrison and others out there dont have this ignorant attitude that you have that everybody should just forget about it and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I once say forget about anything?
> 
> 
> Believe me I am no fan of government never have been never will be.  But as I said JFK getting killed had no impact on my life I don't really care about him at all.
> 
> I do know he lied to the public about his health, that he came to power because of his father's criminal enterprise so he wasn't some saint and savior he was just a man.
Click to expand...


JFK of course was no saint.  So far as I know, we haven't elected a saint to high (or low) office yet.  And because he was human he was a sinner as we all are.  And he also had commendable attributes and accomplished some good things.

But those of us who are old to remember will remember something like that--a truly unforgettable event for us--not because of who he was, but because of what he represented.  When there is an attack on the President of the United States, it is like a physical blow to all Americans just as we all felt personally violated by the attack on 9/11, just as everybody in the former generation remembers Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Spiderman

Foxfyre said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move on? so you're content in just accepting it that everything you were taught in american history classes  including Lincoln,Garfield,and Mckinleys assassinations that you were lied to about them your whole life on top of everything else you were taught on out corrupt school system on who killed them and why,that we should just accept it and forget about it all and move on? accept it that we live in a police state where the government can murder anybody they want to anytime whenever they want to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so tell me how are you going to prove any of your conspiracies and how much of your life are you willing to waste doing so?
> 
> And I know that what is taught in US history isn't the whole truth but I really don't give a shit because  the things that aren't true are irrelevant to my life right now.
> 
> JFK getting shot has not altered the course of my life.
> 
> I see the government overstepping its bounds but that has nothing to do with JFK and everything to do with a complacent populace.
> 
> And really is there anything we can do about that?  Not really since the ignorant outnumber those that see what's happening.
> 
> I choose to live my life concerned with the things I can control not consumed by conspiracy theories and government plots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god people like Jim Garrison and others out there dont have this ignorant attitude that you have that everybody should just forget about it and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I once say forget about anything?
> 
> 
> Believe me I am no fan of government never have been never will be.  But as I said JFK getting killed had no impact on my life I don't really care about him at all.
> 
> I do know he lied to the public about his health, that he came to power because of his father's criminal enterprise so he wasn't some saint and savior he was just a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JFK of course was no saint.  So far as I know, we haven't elected a saint to high (or low) office yet.  And because he was human he was a sinner as we all are.  And he also had commendable attributes and accomplished some good things.
> 
> But those of us who are old to remember will remember something like that--a truly unforgettable event for us--not because of who he was, but because of what he represented.  When there is an attack on the President of the United States, it is like a physical blow to all Americans just as we all felt personally violated by the attack on 9/11, just as everybody in the former generation remembers Pearl Harbor.
Click to expand...


As I said remember it, use it as some sort of life lesson or whatever but I don't get the obsession.

How many threads are there about JFK, how many movies, conspiracy theories, etc ?

It was a tragic event that happened 50 years ago not unlike any number of tragedies from which we as a country have moved on.


----------



## gipper

Spiderman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so tell me how are you going to prove any of your conspiracies and how much of your life are you willing to waste doing so?
> 
> And I know that what is taught in US history isn't the whole truth but I really don't give a shit because  the things that aren't true are irrelevant to my life right now.
> 
> JFK getting shot has not altered the course of my life.
> 
> I see the government overstepping its bounds but that has nothing to do with JFK and everything to do with a complacent populace.
> 
> And really is there anything we can do about that?  Not really since the ignorant outnumber those that see what's happening.
> 
> I choose to live my life concerned with the things I can control not consumed by conspiracy theories and government plots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I once say forget about anything?
> 
> 
> Believe me I am no fan of government never have been never will be.  But as I said JFK getting killed had no impact on my life I don't really care about him at all.
> 
> I do know he lied to the public about his health, that he came to power because of his father's criminal enterprise so he wasn't some saint and savior he was just a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK of course was no saint.  So far as I know, we haven't elected a saint to high (or low) office yet.  And because he was human he was a sinner as we all are.  And he also had commendable attributes and accomplished some good things.
> 
> But those of us who are old to remember will remember something like that--a truly unforgettable event for us--not because of who he was, but because of what he represented.  When there is an attack on the President of the United States, it is like a physical blow to all Americans just as we all felt personally violated by the attack on 9/11, just as everybody in the former generation remembers Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said remember it, use it as some sort of life lesson or whatever but I don't get the obsession.
> 
> How many threads are there about JFK, how many movies, conspiracy theories, etc ?
> 
> It was a tragic event that happened 50 years ago not unlike any number of tragedies from which we as a country have moved on.
Click to expand...


It was very much UNLIKE most tragedies.  And that is why many Americans will not let it go.

Anyone who has studied the assassination knows of the numerous discrepancies, misinformation, and out right lies...by our government...to say nothing of the ridiculous explanation given by the Warren Commission, the shady involvement of many in the government, and the many mysterious deaths of those who witnessed events surrounding the assassination.

Had the government sought the truth and exposed it to the American people, we could move on.  But, since the government has not, we can't and WE SHOULD NOT!!!  

If the government murdered JFK in a coup d 'etat, as many believe due to the enormous evidence of it, it exposes the evil nature of a government out of control.  The American people must take control of their government or their government controls them...but I fear it is much too late.


----------



## Spiderman

gipper said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK of course was no saint.  So far as I know, we haven't elected a saint to high (or low) office yet.  And because he was human he was a sinner as we all are.  And he also had commendable attributes and accomplished some good things.
> 
> But those of us who are old to remember will remember something like that--a truly unforgettable event for us--not because of who he was, but because of what he represented.  When there is an attack on the President of the United States, it is like a physical blow to all Americans just as we all felt personally violated by the attack on 9/11, just as everybody in the former generation remembers Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said remember it, use it as some sort of life lesson or whatever but I don't get the obsession.
> 
> How many threads are there about JFK, how many movies, conspiracy theories, etc ?
> 
> It was a tragic event that happened 50 years ago not unlike any number of tragedies from which we as a country have moved on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was very much UNLIKE most tragedies.  And that is why many Americans will not let it go.
> 
> Anyone who has studied the assassination knows of the numerous discrepancies, misinformation, and out right lies...by our government...to say nothing of the ridiculous explanation given by the Warren Commission, the shady involvement of many in the government, and the many mysterious deaths of those who witnessed events surrounding the assassination.
> 
> Had the government sought the truth and exposed it to the American people, we could move on.  But, since the government has not, we can't and WE SHOULD NOT!!!
> 
> If the government murdered JFK in a coup d 'etat, as many believe due to the enormous evidence of it, it exposes the evil nature of a government out of control.  The American people must take control of their government or their government controls them...but I fear it is much too late.
Click to expand...


Since there were 3 other presidential assassinations and numerous attempted assassinations I would say that JFK's death is not unlike any of the others.

I'm sure there were discrepancies in all the investigations involved just as there will always be discrepancies.

So again it's just one more dead guy just like all the other dead guys.


----------



## editec

The reason the Kennedy Assassination CONSPIRACY is still relevant is because IF IT IS TRUE then it is likely that the people now in charge of our society were either part of that conspiracy or the inheritors of the power that the conspirators took when they murdered our POTUS and our Republic.

IF you believe that there was a conspiracy, then it is overwhelmingly likely that some people IN GOVERNMENT were in on AT LEAST the coverup.

And if that is true then the USA has been nothing but a LIE ever since that day.

ACtually that more or less describes my POV about why this nation is going to shit.

The USA  truly and finally started its decline and fall on that November afternoon.


----------



## gipper

Spiderman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said remember it, use it as some sort of life lesson or whatever but I don't get the obsession.
> 
> How many threads are there about JFK, how many movies, conspiracy theories, etc ?
> 
> It was a tragic event that happened 50 years ago not unlike any number of tragedies from which we as a country have moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very much UNLIKE most tragedies.  And that is why many Americans will not let it go.
> 
> Anyone who has studied the assassination knows of the numerous discrepancies, misinformation, and out right lies...by our government...to say nothing of the ridiculous explanation given by the Warren Commission, the shady involvement of many in the government, and the many mysterious deaths of those who witnessed events surrounding the assassination.
> 
> Had the government sought the truth and exposed it to the American people, we could move on.  But, since the government has not, we can't and WE SHOULD NOT!!!
> 
> If the government murdered JFK in a coup d 'etat, as many believe due to the enormous evidence of it, it exposes the evil nature of a government out of control.  The American people must take control of their government or their government controls them...but I fear it is much too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since there were 3 other presidential assassinations and numerous attempted assassinations I would say that JFK's death is not unlike any of the others.
> 
> I'm sure there were discrepancies in all the investigations involved just as there will always be discrepancies.
> 
> So again it's just one more dead guy just like all the other dead guys.
Click to expand...


That post is terribly foolish and naive.  You need to educate yourself on the JFK assassination.  It was completely different from all other POTUS assassinations.


----------



## Esmeralda

Spiderman said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kind of have to accept it since it already happened and there is absolutely nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I said move on.
> 
> People who can't move on after a tragedy are doomed to live in the past.
> 
> It really doesn't matter what conspiracy you obsess over the simple fact is that you will never ever be able to prove it.  But hey if you want to live your life obsessing over the death of one man over 50 years ago be my guest.
> 
> *Personally I have better things to do.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't you go do them and move on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one obsessing over the death of a guy 50 years ago.
> 
> How come you aren't so worked up about Lincoln's Garfield's or McKinley's assassinations?
> 
> Was it because you weren't born then?
> 
> Now do you see my point?
> 
> Move on people.
Click to expand...


Maybe some people, those without imagination and perception, need to live through a presidential assassination to understand what it means. It shakes the very foundations of our country.  It's like a grade 9 earthquake.  Metaphorically, it shakes us to the very core of our composure regarding our country and culture.


----------



## Spiderman

gipper said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was very much UNLIKE most tragedies.  And that is why many Americans will not let it go.
> 
> Anyone who has studied the assassination knows of the numerous discrepancies, misinformation, and out right lies...by our government...to say nothing of the ridiculous explanation given by the Warren Commission, the shady involvement of many in the government, and the many mysterious deaths of those who witnessed events surrounding the assassination.
> 
> Had the government sought the truth and exposed it to the American people, we could move on.  But, since the government has not, we can't and WE SHOULD NOT!!!
> 
> If the government murdered JFK in a coup d 'etat, as many believe due to the enormous evidence of it, it exposes the evil nature of a government out of control.  The American people must take control of their government or their government controls them...but I fear it is much too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there were 3 other presidential assassinations and numerous attempted assassinations I would say that JFK's death is not unlike any of the others.
> 
> I'm sure there were discrepancies in all the investigations involved just as there will always be discrepancies.
> 
> So again it's just one more dead guy just like all the other dead guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That post is terribly foolish and naive.  You need to educate yourself on the JFK assassination.  It was completely different from all other POTUS assassinations.
Click to expand...


I don't care to waste my time on conspiracy theories that can never be proven.

Sorry but it is completely irrelevant as far as my life is concerned.


----------



## Spiderman

Esmeralda said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't you go do them and move on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one obsessing over the death of a guy 50 years ago.
> 
> How come you aren't so worked up about Lincoln's Garfield's or McKinley's assassinations?
> 
> Was it because you weren't born then?
> 
> Now do you see my point?
> 
> Move on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe some people, those without imagination and perception, need to live through a presidential assassination to understand what it means. It shakes the very foundations of our country.  It's like a grade 9 earthquake.  Metaphorically, it shakes us to the very core of our composure regarding our country and culture.
Click to expand...


I suppose so if you vest some sort of special trust in a politician.

In reality the government did not fail, the country did not implode people for the most part felt bad for a little while then got on with their lives.


----------



## gipper

Spiderman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since there were 3 other presidential assassinations and numerous attempted assassinations I would say that JFK's death is not unlike any of the others.
> 
> I'm sure there were discrepancies in all the investigations involved just as there will always be discrepancies.
> 
> So again it's just one more dead guy just like all the other dead guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That post is terribly foolish and naive.  You need to educate yourself on the JFK assassination.  It was completely different from all other POTUS assassinations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care to waste my time on conspiracy theories that can never be proven.
> 
> Sorry but it is completely irrelevant as far as my life is concerned.
Click to expand...


Those who have studied the assissination realize that the findings of the Warren Commission were completely inaccurate and misleading. 

You and many like you try to paint anyone who disagrees with the State's conclusions, as being conspiracy nuts.  When in reality, anyone who would believe the State's conclusions, has to be nuts.


----------



## Wry Catcher

editec said:


> The reason the Kennedy Assassination CONSPIRACY is still relevant is because IF IT IS TRUE then it is likely that the people now in charge of our society were either part of that conspiracy or the inheritors of the power that the conspirators took when they murdered our POTUS and our Republic.
> 
> IF you believe that there was a conspiracy, then it is overwhelmingly likely that some people IN GOVERNMENT were in on AT LEAST the coverup.
> 
> And if that is true then the USA has been nothing but a LIE ever since that day.
> 
> ACtually that more or less describes my POV about why this nation is going to shit.
> 
> The USA  truly and finally started its decline and fall on that November afternoon.



I believe the date our nation was changed forever occurred several years later, on June 5, 1968 when Bobby Kennedy was murdered.  Had he lived he would have captured the Democratic nomination and defeated Richard Nixon; RFK would have ended the Vietnam War, well before its final tragic end on April 30, 1975.


----------



## gipper

Wry Catcher said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the Kennedy Assassination CONSPIRACY is still relevant is because IF IT IS TRUE then it is likely that the people now in charge of our society were either part of that conspiracy or the inheritors of the power that the conspirators took when they murdered our POTUS and our Republic.
> 
> IF you believe that there was a conspiracy, then it is overwhelmingly likely that some people IN GOVERNMENT were in on AT LEAST the coverup.
> 
> And if that is true then the USA has been nothing but a LIE ever since that day.
> 
> ACtually that more or less describes my POV about why this nation is going to shit.
> 
> The USA  truly and finally started its decline and fall on that November afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the date our nation was changed forever occurred several years later, on June 5, 1968 when Bobby Kennedy was murdered.  Had he lived he would have captured the Democratic nomination and defeated Richard Nixon; RFK would have ended the Vietnam War, well before its final tragic end on April 30, 1975.
Click to expand...


While those two events were terrible and changed our nation forever, America started its descent into the abyss of warfare/welfare statism and the rule by elite with Lincoln.  Made exponentially worse with Wilson and nearly every president that followed him.


----------



## Spiderman

gipper said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That post is terribly foolish and naive.  You need to educate yourself on the JFK assassination.  It was completely different from all other POTUS assassinations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care to waste my time on conspiracy theories that can never be proven.
> 
> Sorry but it is completely irrelevant as far as my life is concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who have studied the assissination realize that the findings of the Warren Commission were completely inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> You and many like you try to paint anyone who disagrees with the State's conclusions, as being conspiracy nuts.  When in reality, anyone who would believe the State's conclusions, has to be nuts.
Click to expand...


That last bit is just another stupid assumption.

I believe very little if anything the government tells me.

But since I can never prove any alternate version of what happened (neither can you btw) i choose not to waste my time and energy obsessing about it.

You may be right but if you can never prove it you may as well be crazy.

But as I said JFK his short time in office and his murder have no bearing on my life at all.


----------



## editec

Wry Catcher said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the Kennedy Assassination CONSPIRACY is still relevant is because IF IT IS TRUE then it is likely that the people now in charge of our society were either part of that conspiracy or the inheritors of the power that the conspirators took when they murdered our POTUS and our Republic.
> 
> IF you believe that there was a conspiracy, then it is overwhelmingly likely that some people IN GOVERNMENT were in on AT LEAST the coverup.
> 
> And if that is true then the USA has been nothing but a LIE ever since that day.
> 
> ACtually that more or less describes my POV about why this nation is going to shit.
> 
> The USA  truly and finally started its decline and fall on that November afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the date our nation was changed forever occurred several years later, on June 5, 1968 when Bobby Kennedy was murdered.  Had he lived he would have captured the Democratic nomination and defeated Richard Nixon; RFK would have ended the Vietnam War, well before its final tragic end on April 30, 1975.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I think his death was also part of the _coupe d etat_ that happened, Wry.

Bobby had to die and I suspect he KNEW he was going to be killed.  I also suspect_ he knew _who probably was in on the plot to kill his brother, too.

STill I think killing the POTUS was the main event and the murder of his brother was, just a necessary followup detail.


----------



## Wry Catcher

gipper said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the Kennedy Assassination CONSPIRACY is still relevant is because IF IT IS TRUE then it is likely that the people now in charge of our society were either part of that conspiracy or the inheritors of the power that the conspirators took when they murdered our POTUS and our Republic.
> 
> IF you believe that there was a conspiracy, then it is overwhelmingly likely that some people IN GOVERNMENT were in on AT LEAST the coverup.
> 
> And if that is true then the USA has been nothing but a LIE ever since that day.
> 
> ACtually that more or less describes my POV about why this nation is going to shit.
> 
> The USA  truly and finally started its decline and fall on that November afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the date our nation was changed forever occurred several years later, on June 5, 1968 when Bobby Kennedy was murdered.  Had he lived he would have captured the Democratic nomination and defeated Richard Nixon; RFK would have ended the Vietnam War, well before its final tragic end on April 30, 1975.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While those two events were terrible and changed our nation forever, America started its descent into the abyss of warfare/welfare statism and the rule by elite with Lincoln.  Made exponentially worse with Wilson and nearly every president that followed him.
Click to expand...


The "Elite" founded our nation.  Once upon a time the elite included those invested with high intelligence and a sense of duty (Noblesse oblige) not inherited bank accounts and a sense of entitlement.


----------



## Wry Catcher

editec said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the Kennedy Assassination CONSPIRACY is still relevant is because IF IT IS TRUE then it is likely that the people now in charge of our society were either part of that conspiracy or the inheritors of the power that the conspirators took when they murdered our POTUS and our Republic.
> 
> IF you believe that there was a conspiracy, then it is overwhelmingly likely that some people IN GOVERNMENT were in on AT LEAST the coverup.
> 
> And if that is true then the USA has been nothing but a LIE ever since that day.
> 
> ACtually that more or less describes my POV about why this nation is going to shit.
> 
> The USA  truly and finally started its decline and fall on that November afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the date our nation was changed forever occurred several years later, on June 5, 1968 when Bobby Kennedy was murdered.  Had he lived he would have captured the Democratic nomination and defeated Richard Nixon; RFK would have ended the Vietnam War, well before its final tragic end on April 30, 1975.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think his death was also part of the _coupe d etat_ that happened, Wry.
> 
> Bobby had to die and I suspect he KNEW he was going to be killed.  I also suspect_ he knew _who probably was in on the plot to kill his brother, too.
> 
> STill I think killing the POTUS was the main event and the murder of his brother was, just a necessary followup detail.
Click to expand...


My college girlfriend and I saw Bobby Kennedy hours before he was shot in LA.  We attended a rally at the San Francisco Civic Auditorium before he flew south.  He was up beat, smiling and energetic as he had just claimed victory in the California Democratic Primary.  I doubt his impending death was on this mind.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Spiderman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so tell me how are you going to prove any of your conspiracies and how much of your life are you willing to waste doing so?
> 
> And I know that what is taught in US history isn't the whole truth but I really don't give a shit because  the things that aren't true are irrelevant to my life right now.
> 
> JFK getting shot has not altered the course of my life.
> 
> I see the government overstepping its bounds but that has nothing to do with JFK and everything to do with a complacent populace.
> 
> And really is there anything we can do about that?  Not really since the ignorant outnumber those that see what's happening.
> 
> I choose to live my life concerned with the things I can control not consumed by conspiracy theories and government plots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I once say forget about anything?
> 
> 
> Believe me I am no fan of government never have been never will be.  But as I said JFK getting killed had no impact on my life I don't really care about him at all.
> 
> I do know he lied to the public about his health, that he came to power because of his father's criminal enterprise so he wasn't some saint and savior he was just a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK of course was no saint.  So far as I know, we haven't elected a saint to high (or low) office yet.  And because he was human he was a sinner as we all are.  And he also had commendable attributes and accomplished some good things.
> 
> But those of us who are old to remember will remember something like that--a truly unforgettable event for us--not because of who he was, but because of what he represented.  When there is an attack on the President of the United States, it is like a physical blow to all Americans just as we all felt personally violated by the attack on 9/11, just as everybody in the former generation remembers Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said remember it, use it as some sort of life lesson or whatever but I don't get the obsession.
> 
> How many threads are there about JFK, how many movies, conspiracy theories, etc ?
> 
> It was a tragic event that happened 50 years ago not unlike any number of tragedies from which we as a country have moved on.
Click to expand...


yeah the difference in the JFK assassination and those other assassinations like Lincoln is like I said,many people in dealy plaza that were there that day that were couregous enough to come forward and tell what they saw like Jean Hill and Lee Bowers,all ended up  getting murdered with their deaths disguised as car crashes and suicides,not only that,but the other assassinations,they were not filmed back then so it doesnt feel so recently.

 I would say its much more important to start with the freshest assassination first and have a real investigation into it and start having the truth get printed about it first and THEN after thats all accomplished,worry about the other ones in the past after that with Lincoln being the last to have a serious investigation into of course.

I met Jean Hill one of the witnesses in dealy plaza and got to know her so to just move on and forget about her and what she went through that day and how she was harrassed by government authorities,I would be spitting on the faces of her and the other witnesses that were there that day that went through that horrible event if i just moved on and decided nothing could be done about it.

To just accept it and move on that you live in a police state and cant do anything about it and stop trying to do something about it,you might as well be dead.

to just move and forget about it,thats dishonering all those witnesses that were there that day they put their lives on the line and lost theior lives for speaking out and telling the truth.Its not just about the assassination of JFK with his assassination like it is with the other presidents such as Lincoln.

Yeah he was definetely no saint by any means.But like you said,what president ever has been? I could care less that he was baning Marilyn and being unfaithful to his wife,or that he initally went along with what the governments plans to assassinate castro.the thing thats important is that unlike every president since him,he developed a conscience and no longer could go along with their agenda anymore after being in office for 6 months or so and tried to do something about the corruption in government and paid the price of it.

when the government can murder the president and get away with it,then what kind of a country is this? its dangerous now to be a journalist because many are meeting with violent deaths when reporing government corruption. what happened back then,with the government murdering its own people,is STILL going on now.Like someone said before,the same forces that were at work back then are still at work now so to just move on and forget about it  is being plain stupid to accept the situation you are in.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK of course was no saint.  So far as I know, we haven't elected a saint to high (or low) office yet.  And because he was human he was a sinner as we all are.  And he also had commendable attributes and accomplished some good things.
> 
> But those of us who are old to remember will remember something like that--a truly unforgettable event for us--not because of who he was, but because of what he represented.  When there is an attack on the President of the United States, it is like a physical blow to all Americans just as we all felt personally violated by the attack on 9/11, just as everybody in the former generation remembers Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said remember it, use it as some sort of life lesson or whatever but I don't get the obsession.
> 
> How many threads are there about JFK, how many movies, conspiracy theories, etc ?
> 
> It was a tragic event that happened 50 years ago not unlike any number of tragedies from which we as a country have moved on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was very much UNLIKE most tragedies.  And that is why many Americans will not let it go.
> 
> Anyone who has studied the assassination knows of the numerous discrepancies, misinformation, and out right lies...by our government...to say nothing of the ridiculous explanation given by the Warren Commission, the shady involvement of many in the government, and the many mysterious deaths of those who witnessed events surrounding the assassination.
> 
> Had the government sought the truth and exposed it to the American people, we could move on.  But, since the government has not, we can't and WE SHOULD NOT!!!
> 
> If the government murdered JFK in a coup d 'etat, as many believe due to the enormous evidence of it, it exposes the evil nature of a government out of control.  The American people must take control of their government or their government controls them...but I fear it is much too late.
Click to expand...






The reason the Kennedy Assassination CONSPIRACY is still relevant is because IF IT IS TRUE then it is likely that the people now in charge of our society were either part of that conspiracy or the inheritors of the power that the conspirators took when they murdered our POTUS and our Republic.

IF you believe that there was a conspiracy, then it is overwhelmingly likely that some people IN GOVERNMENT were in on AT LEAST the coverup.

And if that is true then the USA has been nothing but a LIE ever since that day.

ACtually that more or less describes my POV about why this nation is going to shit.

The USA truly and finally started its decline and fall on that November afternoon. 


stands up and gives standing ovation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was very much UNLIKE most tragedies.  And that is why many Americans will not let it go.
> 
> Anyone who has studied the assassination knows of the numerous discrepancies, misinformation, and out right lies...by our government...to say nothing of the ridiculous explanation given by the Warren Commission, the shady involvement of many in the government, and the many mysterious deaths of those who witnessed events surrounding the assassination.
> 
> Had the government sought the truth and exposed it to the American people, we could move on.  But, since the government has not, we can't and WE SHOULD NOT!!!
> 
> If the government murdered JFK in a coup d 'etat, as many believe due to the enormous evidence of it, it exposes the evil nature of a government out of control.  The American people must take control of their government or their government controls them...but I fear it is much too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there were 3 other presidential assassinations and numerous attempted assassinations I would say that JFK's death is not unlike any of the others.
> 
> I'm sure there were discrepancies in all the investigations involved just as there will always be discrepancies.
> 
> So again it's just one more dead guy just like all the other dead guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That post is terribly foolish and naive.  You need to educate yourself on the JFK assassination.  It was completely different from all other POTUS assassinations.
Click to expand...


I tried to spell that out to him earlier dummies stlye.you and a couple others got it but somehow it doesnt register with him.




 believe the date our nation was changed forever occurred several years later, on June 5, 1968 when Bobby Kennedy was murdered. Had he lived he would have captured the Democratic nomination and defeated Richard Nixon; RFK would have ended the Vietnam War, well before its final tragic end on April 30, 1975. 


actually our nation really did change forever on nov 22nd 1963 because like I said earlier,they took away our right to freely elect our own leaders and not only that,its a well known fact now that JFK was indeed going to pull out of vietnam completly by the end of 1965.he signed a document in oct 1963 that called for a complete withdrawl by all miliatry personal by 1965.

Plus it was all over the front pages of the militarys newspapers stars and stripes with headlines that read that.It was no secret he was going to pull out.The CIA and military industrial complex got word of that back to them and JFK paid the price for signing that document.

But your right though as well.had Bobby not been assassinated,he would have ended the war as well and it would not have dragged on as long as it did with the bastard Dick Nixon.the american sheople say he ended the war but the thing is he COULD have ended the war in 1969 if he had wanted to sparing thousands of more america lives lost but he didn't.

It wasnt the vietcong or the NVA that murdered those 58,000 americans,It was those two bastards Lyndon Johnson and Dick Nixon.


----------



## Bfgrn

editec said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the Kennedy Assassination CONSPIRACY is still relevant is because IF IT IS TRUE then it is likely that the people now in charge of our society were either part of that conspiracy or the inheritors of the power that the conspirators took when they murdered our POTUS and our Republic.
> 
> IF you believe that there was a conspiracy, then it is overwhelmingly likely that some people IN GOVERNMENT were in on AT LEAST the coverup.
> 
> And if that is true then the USA has been nothing but a LIE ever since that day.
> 
> ACtually that more or less describes my POV about why this nation is going to shit.
> 
> The USA  truly and finally started its decline and fall on that November afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the date our nation was changed forever occurred several years later, on June 5, 1968 when Bobby Kennedy was murdered.  Had he lived he would have captured the Democratic nomination and defeated Richard Nixon; RFK would have ended the Vietnam War, well before its final tragic end on April 30, 1975.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think his death was also part of the _coupe d etat_ that happened, Wry.
> 
> Bobby had to die and I suspect he KNEW he was going to be killed.  I also suspect_ he knew _who probably was in on the plot to kill his brother, too.
> 
> STill I think killing the POTUS was the main event and the murder of his brother was, just a necessary followup detail.
Click to expand...


The Last Good Campaign | Vanity Fair

Before returning to the Kansas City airport, the Kennedy press corps stopped for a quick restaurant meal. Jimmy Breslin asked a table of reporters, Do you think this guy has the stuff to go all the way?

Yes, of course he has the stuff to go all the way, John J. Lindsay replied. But hes not going to go all the way. The reason is that somebody is going to shoot him. I know it and you know it. Just as sure as were sitting here somebody is going to shoot him. Hes out there now waiting for him And, please God, I dont think well have a country after it.

There was a stunned silence. Then, one by one, the other reporters agreed. But none asked the most heartbreaking question: Did Kennedy himself know it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

editec said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the Kennedy Assassination CONSPIRACY is still relevant is because IF IT IS TRUE then it is likely that the people now in charge of our society were either part of that conspiracy or the inheritors of the power that the conspirators took when they murdered our POTUS and our Republic.
> 
> IF you believe that there was a conspiracy, then it is overwhelmingly likely that some people IN GOVERNMENT were in on AT LEAST the coverup.
> 
> And if that is true then the USA has been nothing but a LIE ever since that day.
> 
> ACtually that more or less describes my POV about why this nation is going to shit.
> 
> The USA  truly and finally started its decline and fall on that November afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the date our nation was changed forever occurred several years later, on June 5, 1968 when Bobby Kennedy was murdered.  Had he lived he would have captured the Democratic nomination and defeated Richard Nixon; RFK would have ended the Vietnam War, well before its final tragic end on April 30, 1975.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think his death was also part of the _coupe d etat_ that happened, Wry.
> 
> Bobby had to die and I suspect he KNEW he was going to be killed.  I also suspect_ he knew _who probably was in on the plot to kill his brother, too.
> 
> STill I think killing the POTUS was the main event and the murder of his brother was, just a necessary followup detail.
Click to expand...


Yeah Im sure Bobby knew as well that he was going to die.I know Martin Luther King knew our government was going to assassinate him.It was after Bobbys assassination that according to his wife,he said-They're going to kill me next. Bobby for sure knew the CIA was behind it all and Johnson knew about it cause after the assassination,you can see in this photo where he is slamming a clipboard against the wall and visibly screaming at Johnson in it and according to the photographer that took the photo,he yelled out-Why did you kill my brother god damn you?

Jackie knew Johnson had a hand in it as well and that there was a conspiracy when one of kennedys aides asked her is she wanted to to wear a different dress and she said-No I want the world to see what THEY did to my husband.she knew.


----------



## Octarine

9/11 inside job said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK of course was no saint.  So far as I know, we haven't elected a saint to high (or low) office yet.  And because he was human he was a sinner as we all are.  And he also had commendable attributes and accomplished some good things.
> 
> But those of us who are old to remember will remember something like that--a truly unforgettable event for us--not because of who he was, but because of what he represented.  When there is an attack on the President of the United States, it is like a physical blow to all Americans just as we all felt personally violated by the attack on 9/11, just as everybody in the former generation remembers Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said remember it, use it as some sort of life lesson or whatever but I don't get the obsession.
> 
> How many threads are there about JFK, how many movies, conspiracy theories, etc ?
> 
> It was a tragic event that happened 50 years ago not unlike any number of tragedies from which we as a country have moved on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah the difference in the JFK assassination and those other assassinations like Lincoln is like I said,many people in dealy plaza that were there that day that were couregous enough to come forward and tell what they saw like Jean Hill and Lee Bowers,all ended up  getting murdered with their deaths disguised as car crashes and suicides,not only that,but the other assassinations,they were not filmed back then so it doesnt feel so recently.
> 
> I would say its much more important to start with the freshest assassination first and have a real investigation into it and start having the truth get printed about it first and THEN after thats all accomplished,worry about the other ones in the past after that with Lincoln being the last to have a serious investigation into of course.
> 
> I met Jean Hill one of the witnesses in dealy plaza and got to know her so to just move on and forget about her and what she went through that day and how she was harrassed by government authorities,I would be spitting on the faces of her and the other witnesses that were there that day that went through that horrible event if i just moved on and decided nothing could be done about it.
> 
> To just accept it and move on that you live in a police state and cant do anything about it and stop trying to do something about it,you might as well be dead.
> 
> to just move and forget about it,thats dishonering all those witnesses that were there that day they put their lives on the line and lost theior lives for speaking out and telling the truth.Its not just about the assassination of JFK with his assassination like it is with the other presidents such as Lincoln.
> 
> Yeah he was definetely no saint by any means.But like you said,what president ever has been? I could care less that he was baning Marilyn and being unfaithful to his wife,or that he initally went along with what the governments plans to assassinate castro.the thing thats important is that unlike every president since him,he developed a conscience and no longer could go along with their agenda anymore after being in office for 6 months or so and tried to do something about the corruption in government and paid the price of it.
> 
> when the government can murder the president and get away with it,then what kind of a country is this? its dangerous now to be a journalist because many are meeting with violent deaths when reporing government corruption. what happened back then,with the government murdering its own people,is STILL going on now.Like someone said before,the same forces that were at work back then are still at work now so to just move on and forget about it  is being plain stupid to accept the situation you are in.
Click to expand...


I looked up the name Jean Hill as I had not heard of her ....

Jean Hill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_In a June, 2000, interview with Len Osanic, Hill discussed her plans to publish another book in the near future. Hill died in November of 2000 of complications from a blood disease, and the second book was never published._

Is that not true then?


----------



## Spiderman

9/11 inside job said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK of course was no saint.  So far as I know, we haven't elected a saint to high (or low) office yet.  And because he was human he was a sinner as we all are.  And he also had commendable attributes and accomplished some good things.
> 
> But those of us who are old to remember will remember something like that--a truly unforgettable event for us--not because of who he was, but because of what he represented.  When there is an attack on the President of the United States, it is like a physical blow to all Americans just as we all felt personally violated by the attack on 9/11, just as everybody in the former generation remembers Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said remember it, use it as some sort of life lesson or whatever but I don't get the obsession.
> 
> How many threads are there about JFK, how many movies, conspiracy theories, etc ?
> 
> It was a tragic event that happened 50 years ago not unlike any number of tragedies from which we as a country have moved on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah the difference in the JFK assassination and those other assassinations like Lincoln is like I said,many people in dealy plaza that were there that day that were couregous enough to come forward and tell what they saw like Jean Hill and Lee Bowers,all ended up  getting murdered with their deaths disguised as car crashes and suicides,not only that,but the other assassinations,they were not filmed back then so it doesnt feel so recently.
> 
> I would say its much more important to start with the freshest assassination first and have a real investigation into it and start having the truth get printed about it first and THEN after thats all accomplished,worry about the other ones in the past after that with Lincoln being the last to have a serious investigation into of course.
> 
> I met Jean Hill one of the witnesses in dealy plaza and got to know her so to just move on and forget about her and what she went through that day and how she was harrassed by government authorities,I would be spitting on the faces of her and the other witnesses that were there that day that went through that horrible event if i just moved on and decided nothing could be done about it.
> 
> To just accept it and move on that you live in a police state and cant do anything about it and stop trying to do something about it,you might as well be dead.
> 
> to just move and forget about it,thats dishonering all those witnesses that were there that day they put their lives on the line and lost theior lives for speaking out and telling the truth.Its not just about the assassination of JFK with his assassination like it is with the other presidents such as Lincoln.
> 
> Yeah he was definetely no saint by any means.But like you said,what president ever has been? I could care less that he was baning Marilyn and being unfaithful to his wife,or that he initally went along with what the governments plans to assassinate castro.the thing thats important is that unlike every president since him,he developed a conscience and no longer could go along with their agenda anymore after being in office for 6 months or so and tried to do something about the corruption in government and paid the price of it.
> 
> when the government can murder the president and get away with it,then what kind of a country is this? its dangerous now to be a journalist because many are meeting with violent deaths when reporing government corruption. what happened back then,with the government murdering its own people,is STILL going on now.Like someone said before,the same forces that were at work back then are still at work now so to just move on and forget about it  is being plain stupid to accept the situation you are in.
Click to expand...


You do know that eye witness accounts are the least reliable of all don't you?


----------



## gipper

Spiderman said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said remember it, use it as some sort of life lesson or whatever but I don't get the obsession.
> 
> How many threads are there about JFK, how many movies, conspiracy theories, etc ?
> 
> It was a tragic event that happened 50 years ago not unlike any number of tragedies from which we as a country have moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the difference in the JFK assassination and those other assassinations like Lincoln is like I said,many people in dealy plaza that were there that day that were couregous enough to come forward and tell what they saw like Jean Hill and Lee Bowers,all ended up  getting murdered with their deaths disguised as car crashes and suicides,not only that,but the other assassinations,they were not filmed back then so it doesnt feel so recently.
> 
> I would say its much more important to start with the freshest assassination first and have a real investigation into it and start having the truth get printed about it first and THEN after thats all accomplished,worry about the other ones in the past after that with Lincoln being the last to have a serious investigation into of course.
> 
> I met Jean Hill one of the witnesses in dealy plaza and got to know her so to just move on and forget about her and what she went through that day and how she was harrassed by government authorities,I would be spitting on the faces of her and the other witnesses that were there that day that went through that horrible event if i just moved on and decided nothing could be done about it.
> 
> To just accept it and move on that you live in a police state and cant do anything about it and stop trying to do something about it,you might as well be dead.
> 
> to just move and forget about it,thats dishonering all those witnesses that were there that day they put their lives on the line and lost theior lives for speaking out and telling the truth.Its not just about the assassination of JFK with his assassination like it is with the other presidents such as Lincoln.
> 
> Yeah he was definetely no saint by any means.But like you said,what president ever has been? I could care less that he was baning Marilyn and being unfaithful to his wife,or that he initally went along with what the governments plans to assassinate castro.the thing thats important is that unlike every president since him,he developed a conscience and no longer could go along with their agenda anymore after being in office for 6 months or so and tried to do something about the corruption in government and paid the price of it.
> 
> when the government can murder the president and get away with it,then what kind of a country is this? its dangerous now to be a journalist because many are meeting with violent deaths when reporing government corruption. what happened back then,with the government murdering its own people,is STILL going on now.Like someone said before,the same forces that were at work back then are still at work now so to just move on and forget about it  is being plain stupid to accept the situation you are in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that eye witness accounts are the least reliable of all don't you?
Click to expand...


Why do you persist when it is apparent, you know very little about the assissination?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Octarine said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said remember it, use it as some sort of life lesson or whatever but I don't get the obsession.
> 
> How many threads are there about JFK, how many movies, conspiracy theories, etc ?
> 
> It was a tragic event that happened 50 years ago not unlike any number of tragedies from which we as a country have moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the difference in the JFK assassination and those other assassinations like Lincoln is like I said,many people in dealy plaza that were there that day that were couregous enough to come forward and tell what they saw like Jean Hill and Lee Bowers,all ended up  getting murdered with their deaths disguised as car crashes and suicides,not only that,but the other assassinations,they were not filmed back then so it doesnt feel so recently.
> 
> I would say its much more important to start with the freshest assassination first and have a real investigation into it and start having the truth get printed about it first and THEN after thats all accomplished,worry about the other ones in the past after that with Lincoln being the last to have a serious investigation into of course.
> 
> I met Jean Hill one of the witnesses in dealy plaza and got to know her so to just move on and forget about her and what she went through that day and how she was harrassed by government authorities,I would be spitting on the faces of her and the other witnesses that were there that day that went through that horrible event if i just moved on and decided nothing could be done about it.
> 
> To just accept it and move on that you live in a police state and cant do anything about it and stop trying to do something about it,you might as well be dead.
> 
> to just move and forget about it,thats dishonering all those witnesses that were there that day they put their lives on the line and lost theior lives for speaking out and telling the truth.Its not just about the assassination of JFK with his assassination like it is with the other presidents such as Lincoln.
> 
> Yeah he was definetely no saint by any means.But like you said,what president ever has been? I could care less that he was baning Marilyn and being unfaithful to his wife,or that he initally went along with what the governments plans to assassinate castro.the thing thats important is that unlike every president since him,he developed a conscience and no longer could go along with their agenda anymore after being in office for 6 months or so and tried to do something about the corruption in government and paid the price of it.
> 
> when the government can murder the president and get away with it,then what kind of a country is this? its dangerous now to be a journalist because many are meeting with violent deaths when reporing government corruption. what happened back then,with the government murdering its own people,is STILL going on now.Like someone said before,the same forces that were at work back then are still at work now so to just move on and forget about it  is being plain stupid to accept the situation you are in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up the name Jean Hill as I had not heard of her ....
> 
> Jean Hill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> _In a June, 2000, interview with Len Osanic, Hill discussed her plans to publish another book in the near future. Hill died in November of 2000 of complications from a blood disease, and the second book was never published._
> 
> Is that not true then?
Click to expand...


I did not know about her plans to publish that other book,only met her once in the mid 90's,but yeah that part is true obviously about her dying in nov 2000 for that reason.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That post is terribly foolish and naive.  You need to educate yourself on the JFK assassination.  It was completely different from all other POTUS assassinations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care to waste my time on conspiracy theories that can never be proven.
> 
> Sorry but it is completely irrelevant as far as my life is concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who have studied the assissination realize that the findings of the Warren Commission were completely inaccurate and misleading.
> 
> You and many like you try to paint anyone who disagrees with the State's conclusions, as being conspiracy nuts.  When in reality, anyone who would believe the State's conclusions, has to be nuts.
Click to expand...


amen to that.



you got to concluded all those witnesses were just lying about what they saw and just made up all those stories about the government altering their testimonys as well if you accept the fairy tales of the warren report.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the difference in the JFK assassination and those other assassinations like Lincoln is like I said,many people in dealy plaza that were there that day that were couregous enough to come forward and tell what they saw like Jean Hill and Lee Bowers,all ended up  getting murdered with their deaths disguised as car crashes and suicides,not only that,but the other assassinations,they were not filmed back then so it doesnt feel so recently.
> 
> I would say its much more important to start with the freshest assassination first and have a real investigation into it and start having the truth get printed about it first and THEN after thats all accomplished,worry about the other ones in the past after that with Lincoln being the last to have a serious investigation into of course.
> 
> I met Jean Hill one of the witnesses in dealy plaza and got to know her so to just move on and forget about her and what she went through that day and how she was harrassed by government authorities,I would be spitting on the faces of her and the other witnesses that were there that day that went through that horrible event if i just moved on and decided nothing could be done about it.
> 
> To just accept it and move on that you live in a police state and cant do anything about it and stop trying to do something about it,you might as well be dead.
> 
> to just move and forget about it,thats dishonering all those witnesses that were there that day they put their lives on the line and lost theior lives for speaking out and telling the truth.Its not just about the assassination of JFK with his assassination like it is with the other presidents such as Lincoln.
> 
> Yeah he was definetely no saint by any means.But like you said,what president ever has been? I could care less that he was baning Marilyn and being unfaithful to his wife,or that he initally went along with what the governments plans to assassinate castro.the thing thats important is that unlike every president since him,he developed a conscience and no longer could go along with their agenda anymore after being in office for 6 months or so and tried to do something about the corruption in government and paid the price of it.
> 
> when the government can murder the president and get away with it,then what kind of a country is this? its dangerous now to be a journalist because many are meeting with violent deaths when reporing government corruption. what happened back then,with the government murdering its own people,is STILL going on now.Like someone said before,the same forces that were at work back then are still at work now so to just move on and forget about it  is being plain stupid to accept the situation you are in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that eye witness accounts are the least reliable of all don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you persist when it is apparent, you know very little about the assissination?
Click to expand...


yeah really.sounds like all HE knows about the event is what he has been taught in our corrupt government run school system only reading what their textbooks say. He is OBVIOUSLY new to this,no question about that.


----------



## Spiderman

gipper said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the difference in the JFK assassination and those other assassinations like Lincoln is like I said,many people in dealy plaza that were there that day that were couregous enough to come forward and tell what they saw like Jean Hill and Lee Bowers,all ended up  getting murdered with their deaths disguised as car crashes and suicides,not only that,but the other assassinations,they were not filmed back then so it doesnt feel so recently.
> 
> I would say its much more important to start with the freshest assassination first and have a real investigation into it and start having the truth get printed about it first and THEN after thats all accomplished,worry about the other ones in the past after that with Lincoln being the last to have a serious investigation into of course.
> 
> I met Jean Hill one of the witnesses in dealy plaza and got to know her so to just move on and forget about her and what she went through that day and how she was harrassed by government authorities,I would be spitting on the faces of her and the other witnesses that were there that day that went through that horrible event if i just moved on and decided nothing could be done about it.
> 
> To just accept it and move on that you live in a police state and cant do anything about it and stop trying to do something about it,you might as well be dead.
> 
> to just move and forget about it,thats dishonering all those witnesses that were there that day they put their lives on the line and lost theior lives for speaking out and telling the truth.Its not just about the assassination of JFK with his assassination like it is with the other presidents such as Lincoln.
> 
> Yeah he was definetely no saint by any means.But like you said,what president ever has been? I could care less that he was baning Marilyn and being unfaithful to his wife,or that he initally went along with what the governments plans to assassinate castro.the thing thats important is that unlike every president since him,he developed a conscience and no longer could go along with their agenda anymore after being in office for 6 months or so and tried to do something about the corruption in government and paid the price of it.
> 
> when the government can murder the president and get away with it,then what kind of a country is this? its dangerous now to be a journalist because many are meeting with violent deaths when reporing government corruption. what happened back then,with the government murdering its own people,is STILL going on now.Like someone said before,the same forces that were at work back then are still at work now so to just move on and forget about it  is being plain stupid to accept the situation you are in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that eye witness accounts are the least reliable of all don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you persist when it is apparent, you know very little about the assissination?
Click to expand...


I really don't care about it.

That's the point.  it really is not as important as you seem to think.


----------



## MaryL

I was in Mrs. Wickstrom's 1st grade class. She softly told us to put our head  down,  the lights were turned off. It was a warm bright autumn day here in  Denver in 63'. Swansea elementary. Something BAD happened.  That is all I knew.


----------



## Two Thumbs

damn, some yall old as all get out.

What was it like before dirt?


----------

